# 1995 Altima SE Buzzing noise



## teragram (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a 1995 Altima SE. The problem started with a 1 second buzzing sound when engaging the Drive or Reverse Gear. Two days later, the buzzing sound changed to 3 seconds in duration and only when releasing the handbrake. The car still runs well.
Why is this happening?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine did that too and it was the throttle position sensor not being in the correct voltage range. it was making a solenoid in the trans buzz.


----------

